# utricularia graminifolia



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey everyone, 

After a bit of a break (read: first child), I'm starting to get my tanks back in order starting with a UG foreground. It has been about a month now, and while it is growing pretty fast, it is not rooting. Any thoughts how I might address this? Bury it deeper? Lower the fixture to increases the intensity. Or, just wait it out another month? 

That plants came from Tropica and didn't have any discernible roots to start with. I'm using RO water reconstituted at around 2GH/4KH, presuresed Co2/apple green drop checker, EI dosing, and 2x24' T5HO over a 25 gallon tank. I have never had any trouble growing any foreground in this tank, but it seems like the UG is going to be the challenge. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Seems normal, the roots are usually tiny in the beginning, just give them a couple of months and see if they develop more root mass. As long as you have new growth, you'll be fine - they can sprout new leaves out of old leaves.

I wouldn't touch them now, just let them do their thing, increasing light may also increase the likelihood for algae outbreaks (especially BBA on the UG). If they are growing well, let them be, these are predatory plants so they rely less on root uptake. Check your other plants to see root growth and if there are signs of deficiencies.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks Default, I figured you would have the answer to this. I'm just getting a little worried going on a month without shrimp in the tank. I wanted a challenging plant, though, in retrospect, i guess I'll be honing my dosing opposed to relying on the a full clean up crew. 

All the other pants are just killing it. First trims within the second week. 

Is it possible to get BBA with 30+ppm of Co2?


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm new to UG also and it has grown slow for me. It's been 2 weeks and the coverage hasn't changed much but the little bunches I planted did get thicker. 

Also I'm noticing little white pods (1mm diameter), I'm not sure if this how the plant germinates or does it have runners (ie. E tenellus, dwarf sag, swords, etc).


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

I would imagine the pods are the feeding bladder? Where I see mine expanding it is always by a very fine white runner. 

I don't think mine are anywhere that mature yet. Though I look forward to feeding the plant when they get there..


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh cool, you made me notice the runners they put out.

and WAIT WHAT??? I just googled feeding bladder and just realized UG is carnivorous. Photo for others who might not have known.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Rmwbrown said:


> Thanks Default, I figured you would have the answer to this. I'm just getting a little worried going on a month without shrimp in the tank. I wanted a challenging plant, though, in retrospect, i guess I'll be honing my dosing opposed to relying on the a full clean up crew.
> 
> All the other pants are just killing it. First trims within the second week.
> 
> Is it possible to get BBA with 30+ppm of Co2?


No problem, I would highly recommend introducing shrimps asap, especially with plants that get as dense as UG does - don't forget to constantly thin them out, they will continue to grow over itself, which usually results in poor circulation and elongated white leaves.

BBA can survive in all conditions, apparently co2 would stall and somewhat stop them from spreading, but I've also seen BBA free low tech tanks and BBA infested high co2 concentrated tanks. So even with 30 ppm of co2, it won't eliminate BBA, the concentration might not be the same everywhere in your tank, especially in dense foliage - just keep everything balanced and as long as your plants are growing well and quickly - algae will have less to survive on, thus suppressing or "stopping" them.



cb1021 said:


> I'm new to UG also and it has grown slow for me. It's been 2 weeks and the coverage hasn't changed much but the little bunches I planted did get thicker.
> 
> Also I'm noticing little white pods (1mm diameter), I'm not sure if this how the plant germinates or does it have runners (ie. E tenellus, dwarf sag, swords, etc).


Were these from me? They look like they're growing! When I first planted UG in one of mine tanks, it took weeks - months to see any new growth, they tend to have slow acclimation periods.



Rmwbrown said:


> I would imagine the pods are the feeding bladder? Where I see mine expanding it is always by a very fine white runner.
> 
> I don't think mine are anywhere that mature yet. Though I look forward to feeding the plant when they get there..


Yep, they're bladders, I've heard they would consume tiny creatures in the substrate - have never been able to see that (unless you sit there for days with a microscope I guess ).
But what kind of feeding did you have in mind? I wouldn't risk trying to feed UG, even in emersed form, UG does great with low nutrient mediums - organic soils melt them. If you try to feed them underwater - it's messy and it won't accomplish much unfortunately. Maybe rotifers would be the only thing they can consume, anything else would be too large.
Keep your fertilizer regime in check and they'll grow nice and green for you.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

default said:


> No problem, I would highly recommend introducing shrimps asap, especially with plants that get as dense as UG does - don't forget to constantly thin them out, they will continue to grow over itself, which usually results in poor circulation and elongated white leaves.


Okay, I'll get back on the hunt for some Amano's then; I had read that the shrimp will tear the plant to pieces if it hasn't established a strong root system.



default said:


> But what kind of feeding did you have in mind? I wouldn't risk trying to feed UG, even in emersed form, UG does great with low nutrient mediums - organic soils melt them. If you try to feed them underwater - it's messy and it won't accomplish much unfortunately. Maybe rotifers would be the only thing they can consume, anything else would be too large.
> Keep your fertilizer regime in check and they'll grow nice and green for you.


I'm not sure where I read it.. but it was mentioned on one of plant forms to crush up some flake food, add water, and leave the mixture in sun light for a couple days. Use a syringe to to spray the result (green water) over the UG. This individual claimed their plants did really well after this. That said, it is the internet. I guess if you were really serious you could culture rotifers, but i'll leave that for the saltys.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey Robert, good to see you back in action!

I have tons of UG growing, and I havent had too much problems with them. But what I found hard with them is keeping them rooted in the beginning. IT really looks ugly until they take root and fully spread. Their growth will also differ depending on conditions. It seems you have moderate lighting, this will make some of the stem plants reach for the top, are they blocking light at all? 
Being a carnivorous plant, I also find that they do better in established tanks as more micro- organisms are available for consumption, even though they mostly feed through photosynthesis ( hence why emmersed growth has also done very well for me). Just make sure your all your macro/micro are in check. I have seen slow growth due to nitrate deficiency which is one of the first things to always look to if you have deficient growth. bottoming out nitrate is the most common deficiency in setups like ours and many overlook this. I also saw them deficient in iron within my red planted tank one time, during this period they also slowed down their growth and older leaves were more yellow tinted.

But to be honest, I think you just need some time for it to settle in. Most of my carpets grown in quick because its a existing tank and I have a crap load of plant to get the colony started. Keep us updated. Maybe take some pics?



Rmwbrown said:


> Okay, I'll get back on the hunt for some Amano's then; I had read that the shrimp will tear the plant to pieces if it hasn't established a strong root system.
> 
> I'm not sure where I read it.. but it was mentioned on one of plant forms to crush up some flake food, add water, and leave the mixture in sun light for a couple days. Use a syringe to to spray the result (green water) over the UG. This individual claimed their plants did really well after this. That said, it is the internet. I guess if you were really serious you could culture rotifers, but i'll leave that for the saltys.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey Jimmy, Good to hear from you and glad to see you're still pumping out plants!

This will certainly help me hone the setup. I have one red plant in the tank that went green shortly after planting the UG. I have also been fighting some green spot so I know my P is low. It stands to reason that the tank is not chewing through the N once that is bottoming out. I'm going to tweak the dosing this week and do something a little higher on all fronts and see what I get. If that doesn't work, I'll pull out the test kits and see where I'm at. 

The tank is pretty much a grow out right now, but I certainty add some pictures.


----------

